# ReviewTheLight: Thrunite Ti3 (1xAAA, 150+ lumens!)



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 31, 2014)

* my reviews on facebook!
*_Don't forget to click "Like" after the page loads!

_

 *to my YouTube channel! *


Thrunite is a well established name in the flashlight business, with significant models in most flashlight classes, from keychain lights to EDC's to high-end throwers and flooders. The Ti3 is the most recent edition to Thrunite's Ti series of 1xAAA keychain-style lights, sporting four modes with an output range of 0.03 to 154 lumens _(my measurements)_. 



_
Thanks to Thrunite for providing the Ti3 for review._

I’ll be reviewing the Ti3 in two sections: first, I’ll discuss the light objectively (the facts about the light itself), then I’ll discuss the light subjectively (my impressions about the light's performance when used for specific applications). If you have any other specific applications you'd like the light tested for, let me know and I'll see what I can do.

Video Review

Below is a video review of the Ti3. Due to my old image hosting site closing down, I've got new restrictions on image uploads and have replaced the "Construction" section of my reviews with a more detailed video review.


_This video is available in 1080p HD, but defaults to a lower quality. To select the playback quality click the settings button (looks like a gear) after you've started the video._


Objective

*Manufacturer's Specifications*

Price: 20 USD





Product Manual







Dimensions





Plus, here's a few shots with some good detail.










*User Interface*

The Ti3 is controlled by loosening/tightening of the head. When the head is slightly loose, the light is off, and when it's fully tightened, the light is on.

The Ti3 had four modes, three of which are brightness modes and one is a strobe mode. The Ti3 always comes on first in Firefly mode. If you loosen and re-tighten the head within two seconds, it advances to the next mode in the sequence Firefly -> Low -> High. If you loosen and re-tighten in between two and ten seconds, the light will come back on in the mode you used last (mode memory). If you loosen and wait more than ten seconds to re-tighten, the light will revert back to Firefly. (If this is confusing, watch the video above.)

The Strobe mode is hidden, and is accessed by rapidly loosening and tightening six times. 


*Action Shots*

You can click on any of these shots to see them full size.

Light in Hand








MugShot




BeamSlice




White Wall
_ISO 100, f/3.5, 1/20" 
_







Indoor Shots
_ISO 100, f/3.5, 1"
_







Outdoor Shots
_ISO 100, f/3.5, 2.5"
_








*Performance*

Submersion: I submersed the Ti3 under a foot of water for about an hour, head fully tightened. I found no evidence of water entering or damaging the light.

Heat: The Ti3 gets very warm, but not hot, at about the 15 minute mark when on High, then cools off.

PWM: I could detect no pulse width modulation in the Ti3.

Drop: I dropped the Ti3 from about a meter onto various surfaces (including grass, carpet, dirt, and hard wood), and found no cosmetic or functional damage.

Reverse Polarity Protection: I could find no claims that the Ti3 includes reverse polarity protection, so be sure to insert the battery correctly (it follows convention, positive terminal towards the head and a spring for the negative terminal).

Over-Discharge Protection: This is not necessary because the Ti3 does not accept li-ion cells--it has a max voltage input of 3V.


Spectral Analysis




All light that we see as white is actually made up of several different colors put together. The relative intensities of the different colors in the mix are what determine the tint of the white we see. For example, cool white LED's have a lot of blue, and warm white LED's have more red or yellow. This measurement was done on a home made spectrometer. The plot below the picture is corrected for the spectral sensitivity of the human eye. Note: the peak in the 900nm region doesn't really exist, it's a piece of the second-order spectrum that's showing up here because of the high intensity of the light source. 

Output and Runtime




ANSI FL-1 runtime ratings are the time it takes for a light to fall to 10% of it's original output (counting from 30 seconds after turning the light on). 

The vertical axis of the graphs below represents a relative brightness measurement using a home made light box. The horizontal axis is time in hours:minutes:seconds. Runtimes are stated in hours:minutes:seconds. These graphs may be truncated to show detail.

*Mode Comparison*

High




Low





Throwing Distance

ANSI FL-1 standard for stating a light's throwing distance is the distance at which the peak beam intensity (usually at the center of the beam) is 0.25 lux. I calculate throwing distance and candela (lux at 1 meter) by measuring peak beam intensity at five different distances and using the formula lux*distance^2=constant.






Subjective Review

Quick break down:

+ 154 lumen max brightness (better than the 120 claimed!)
+ Very low Firefly!
+ Great regulation, even on High
+ Head is firm, yet turns smoothly
+ Good grippy knurling
+ Head has many turns from off to detachment
+ Keychainable
+ Reversible clip-on clip
+ Smooth beam profile
+ Fancy box
+ Good mode order (increasing brightness)
+ Strobe is hidden

- I preferred the original Ti's interface
- Triangle keychain attachment point fell off after about a week
- Head not hexagonal
- Not as many fun anodizing colors as the original Ti

I've found the Ti to be a very worthy upgrade in the Ti series, and a good potential keychain light for those willing to put a AAA light on the keychain. 

First, I was very impressed by the output range on the Ti3. As you can see in the charts and graphs above, it exceeded the specified 120 lumens on High, weighing in at 154 lumens at 30 seconds, and maintaining nearly 150 lumens until a few minutes before the end of the run. On the other end, the Firefly mode was truly a pleasure to use. My measurements are a bit iffy at that low of a level, but I did measure .03 lumens, which is pretty close to Thrunite's claim of .04 lumens. This is a light that will be appreciated by everyone who loves a truly low low mode, and will teach many others to love it as well. The Firefly mode is great for reading in low light or making your way through a dark area without attracting attention or ruining your night adapted vision. I'm tempted to catch-and-release an actual firefly, so I can get a comparison picture (a quick google search tells me a firefly's output is about .0256 lumens). In addition, on both High and Low modes the regulation is just what I like to see: very consistent output for nearly the entire run, with a few minutes of decreased output at the end so you don't have to find a new battery in total darkness. 

The mechanical design of the Ti3 is also great for a AAA light. Many I've used have a cheap feel to them, often with wobbly heads or poor threading. The Ti3 has nice smooth threads, and they hold the head firmly, even when it's loosened slightly for Off mode. When I mention that the head has to be loosened to turn the light off, many of you will cringe, and very rightly so! There's been a long history of keychain lights that loose their heads when loosened for off. I myself have two headless iTP A3's. The A3 was great for it's wide output range (at that time) in a small package, but just wasn't fit for keychain duty. Thrunite's Ti3 solves this problem in two main ways: first, the threads are high quality and are lubricated with a fairly thick lubricant, so the thread action is smooth but takes some force; second, there are quite a few full turns from the point where the light turns off to the point where the head is detached (I don't remember the number now, I believe I counted in the video, check there if you're interested). These two factors combine to ensure that it's going to be very unlikely the Ti3 will loose it's head when on keychain duty. 

Unfortunately, the Ti3 shares one weakpoint in common with many other keychain lights: the keychain attachment piece. The Ti3 comes with a lobster-claw connected to a chain, a small open triangle piece, and a split ring. Originally I had the triangle clamped through the hole in the tail of the Ti3, the split ring on the triangle, and the chain on the split ring (lobster claw on the end of the chain and clipped to my keychain). Unfortunately, after about a week the keychain attachment failed - the triangle piece got pulled apart and the light fell of my keychain. Fortunately, I was skeptical of the piece from the start and was keeping an eye on it at all times, so I noticed when the light fell off and it was not lost. Now that I've tested the included accessory, I intend to swap it out for a solid quick-release mechanism that's my preference for a keychain light. So, if you intend the Ti3 to be on your keychain, be sure to not use that triangle piece. 

Next, I want to mention the UI. I applaud Thrunite's choice of mode order, starting with the lowest output and increasing in brightness with each step. I don't know who thought it would be a good idea to "start with the most used mode, then go to low, then go to high", but that always just frustrates me. I want my lights to follow a logical progression so that I don't have to move through modes I don't want in order to get to those I do. So, I really appreciate that the Ti3 won't ever blind me with a high output when I first turn it on in a dark environment. However, I was a bit disappointed to see the change from the Ti's interface. The Ti has two modes, and you twisted a little bit to turn on to Low, then a little more to switch to High. On the Ti3, there's a lot of twisting back and forth between On and Off involved, which I don't like as much. I suppose from an engineering point of view it would have been difficult to add a third mode to the Ti's type of interface, but I can be picky, can't I?

Speaking of being picky, the Ti3 does have knurling that gives really good grip on the head, but I have one AAA light (the SWM R01A) that has a hexagonal shaped section on the head, which is just plain excellent, and now I'm spoiled. The Ti3 grip is good enough, but could be better . 

The Ti3 also has several little things that have been put together to put this light above some of the competition: the beam profile is smooth, the tint is a good plain cool white, the clip is reversible and easy to remove without being flimsy, and the light even comes in a fancy metal show box :thumbsup:.

Overall, the Ti3 is a great entry in the AAA keychain light class, and a worthy upgrade in Thrunite's Ti series. If you're looking for a AAA keychain light with a wide range of output, the Ti3 is going to be one of your top choices.


*Long Term Impressions*
I'll fill this part in after carrying the light for a while. If nothing get's added here, either I find nothing else worth noting about the light, or I end up not using it often.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 31, 2014)

A quick note: I noticed that at some point, YouTube has added the option to adjust playback speed of embedded videos (click on the gear near the bottom right of the video). After rigorous experimentation, I find that entertainment value of the video is directly proportional to the playback speed. For example, the 2x playback speed will approximately double your enjoyment of the video .


----------



## snakyjake (Jul 31, 2014)

Disappointing mode switching. I really like the Ti when it just had loose (off), tighten for low, tighten more for high. It's like a poor man's magnetic control ring. I really don't think there's a better UI for EDC.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 31, 2014)

snakyjake said:


> Disappointing mode switching. I really like the Ti when it just had loose (off), tighten for low, tighten more for high. It's like a poor man's magnetic control ring. I really don't think there's a better UI for EDC.



I completely agree, that was my ideal AAA light UI. If they had been able to make the Ti3 with three brightness modes in that same manner, tightening to increase brightness in three steps, I would probably have bought ten or so to keep on hand and give out as gifts.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 4, 2014)

Subject portion finished, review complete


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 5, 2014)

Very nice review, and this new Thrunite edition looks like an excellent value for $20 with impressive performance. It is too bad they probably won't make any neutral white versions of this light. Thrunite, how about a Nichia 219 Hi CRI in some of these?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr. Tone said:


> Very nice review, and this new Thrunite edition looks like an excellent value for $20 with impressive performance. It is too bad they probably won't make any neutral white versions of this light. Thrunite, how about a Nichia 219 Hi CRI in some of these?



Thanks Mr. Tone! I doubt we'll see any warm, neutral, or HiCRI versions, but it certainly doesn't hurt to ask .


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 6, 2014)

To be fair, Thrunite has been one of the best companies as far as offering neutral white versions. The only company I can think of that does it better is Eagletac, which happens to be my favorite manufacturer. Thrunite has offered neutral white versions of many of their larger lights but not any of the smaller 1xAAA or 1xAA lights, like the T10 or Ti. However, that still won't keep me from getting some of these but I will keep hoping for a neutral white version. Another thing I like about Thrunite is they know what a true moonlight mode should be. A neutral white Thrunite 1A Neutron with original XM-L has been my nightstand light for several years thanks to .09 lumen Firefly mode


----------



## Illum (Aug 6, 2014)

snakyjake said:


> Disappointing mode switching. I really like the Ti when it just had loose (off), tighten for low, tighten more for high. It's like a poor man's magnetic control ring. I really don't think there's a better UI for EDC.



The problem with that [using the kilroy] is that the light is limited to two modes at most. Since they decided to introduce firefly mode on top of [silly] strobe, they had to deviate from that. But yes I also agree.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 7, 2014)

Mr. Tone said:


> To be fair, Thrunite has been one of the best companies as far as offering neutral white versions. The only company I can think of that does it better is Eagletac, which happens to be my favorite manufacturer. Thrunite has offered neutral white versions of many of their larger lights but not any of the smaller 1xAAA or 1xAA lights, like the T10 or Ti. However, that still won't keep me from getting some of these but I will keep hoping for a neutral white version. Another thing I like about Thrunite is they know what a true moonlight mode should be. A neutral white Thrunite 1A Neutron with original XM-L has been my nightstand light for several years thanks to .09 lumen Firefly mode



Actually, they just offered to send me the new T20T (a titanium CR123 light) for review when it's available, and their website lists it as available in neutral, so I requested the neutral version. We'll see what happens


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 7, 2014)

Illum said:


> The problem with that [using the kilroy] is that the light is limited to two modes at most. Since they decided to introduce firefly mode on top of [silly] strobe, they had to deviate from that. But yes I also agree.



Thanks for that link Illum, I suspected they were limited to two modes with the previous UI.


----------



## Haesslich (Aug 9, 2014)

Say, did you have any issues gripping the head with that small size? One thing I've found with my little AAA lights (like the Preon/Atom P0/A0) is that it's impossible to do one-handed, especially if the knurling or shape doesn't hive you a good grip. 

That does look pretty good for $20, especially with a low moonlight mode that's easy to access.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 10, 2014)

Haesslich said:


> Say, did you have any issues gripping the head with that small size? One thing I've found with my little AAA lights (like the Preon/Atom P0/A0) is that it's impossible to do one-handed, especially if the knurling or shape doesn't hive you a good grip.
> 
> That does look pretty good for $20, especially with a low moonlight mode that's easy to access.



No, no trouble with turning the head, it's actually a bit larger than average for a AAA light and well knurled. If you ever used an old iTP A3, it's similar in shape to that but with some good knurling instead of smooth grooves. As I mention in the review, I prefer the hex-shaped head of my SWM R01A for ease of turning, but this one's pretty good. And yeah, for $20, it's a very good value.


----------



## demoteamone (Aug 11, 2014)

As always I appreciate the review Bigmac. I think that for the price you can't go wrong with this small light.
I'm a bit sceptical about the lumens, My doubt start when a compare this Thrunite Ti3 with my Fenix ld 10.
The fenix ld 10 have a better spill and more powerful hot spot.:thinking:


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 11, 2014)

demoteamone said:


> As always I appreciate the review Bigmac. I think that for the price you can't go wrong with this small light.
> I'm a bit sceptical about the lumens, My doubt start when a compare this Thrunite Ti3 with my Fenix ld 10.
> The fenix ld 10 have a better spill and more powerful hot spot.:thinking:



Glad you like the review . As far as the lumens go, I don't have an LD10 to compare, but I can re-run the trial of the Ti3 to confirm it's output if you like.


----------



## yoyoman (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you for the review and pictures/charts. I fully agree with you about mode sequence. I prefer switching modes to get more output. That's one of the very few things I don't like about the Olight i3s - it starts on medium. It is a small thing and the i3s has many other strong points - square cut threads, good anodizing, etc. I'm looking forward to comparing these lights.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 11, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> Thank you for the review and pictures/charts. I fully agree with you about mode sequence. I prefer switching modes to get more output. That's one of the very few things I don't like about the Olight i3s - it starts on medium. It is a small thing and the i3s has many other strong points - square cut threads, good anodizing, etc. I'm looking forward to comparing these lights.



Yes, I find this very comparable to the i3s, but with better mode sequence. 

Sent from my HTC One using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## demoteamone (Aug 12, 2014)

Bigmac_79 said:


> I can re-run the trial of the Ti3 to confirm it's output if you like.



There's no need for it, I'm pretty happy the way it is. Thanks again.


----------



## reppans (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the great review Bigmac. 

Sadly my search for another long runtime AAA to rival my 47s Revo shall continue. ThruNite's near 200x mode spacing between it's two lowest modes is too much (for me) and represents a firefly so low that it's really only good for highly specialized task (eg, middle of the night bathroom trip), or a medium with too short a runtime. Happy see their specs are more realistic though (than the T10's 39 hr med, for example).

I know everyone has different preferences for sub-lumen modes, but I'm surprised you think this level was great for reading - but I assume you mean just a few sentences up close? Reason I ask is that I often use an floody XML 0.3 moonlight mode for comfortable novel reading in bed, which admittedly is a "bright" moonlight mode, but as such I find it's good enough to be my general purpose low and most often used mode (and it runs virtually "free" @ ~250hrs/AA).

The Olight i3s seems like its moonlight would suit me well, but I agree the mode sequence is not good.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 12, 2014)

reppans said:


> Thanks for the great review Bigmac.
> 
> Sadly my search for another long runtime AAA to rival my 47s Revo shall continue. ThruNite's near 200x mode spacing between it's two lowest modes is too much (for me) and represents a firefly so low that it's really only good for highly specialized task (eg, middle of the night bathroom trip), or a medium with too short a runtime. Happy see their specs are more realistic though (than the T10's 39 hr med, for example).
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input reppans 

Yes, the Firefly mode isn't really the right amount of light for "comfortable" reading over a long period of time. Mostly, it's good for reading a short message, sign, map, etc. in situations where you don't want to ruin your night vision or attract attention. I have used it to read in bed, and find it's good for not waking up my wife, but I do have to scan the page with it (can't just leave it in one spot the whole time and light up the whole book).


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 12, 2014)

Excellent review. Thank you for doing this for us.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 12, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Excellent review. Thank you for doing this for us.



Thanks! 

Sent from my HTC One using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## TITAN3000 (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice review! 
Yeah, THERE was also a try with a not fully charged Li-Ion (ca. 3,8v) wich destroyed the lamp after short time. 
Maybe it is possible to use it with a 3,2v LiFePO4 10440 cell (can be found better under LiFePO4 AAA) without destroying it, should add some extra lumens  
Disadvantage of this cells is, that u will probably need an extra charger.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 19, 2014)

TITAN3000 said:


> Nice review!
> Yeah, THERE was also a try with a not fully charged Li-Ion (ca. 3,8v) wich destroyed the lamp after short time.
> Maybe it is possible to use it with a 3,2v LiFePO4 10440 cell (can be found better under LiFePO4 AAA) without destroying it, should add some extra lumens
> Disadvantage of this cells is, that u will probably need an extra charger.




Yeah, looks like that reviewer measured after depleting his cell to 3.8 V, but Thrunite's specs claim the driver can only handle up to 3.0 V, so I'm not too surprised it went . So, even if you really wanted to use a LiFeP04 cell, you'd want to make sure it was discharged to 3.0 V first. Even then, Thrunite doesn't claim the Ti3 can support that chemistry, so you'd likely be out of warranty if something went wrong.


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 19, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## recDNA (Aug 19, 2014)

I would have loved this light if it came with a single mode option or the first level were highest.


----------



## TITAN3000 (Aug 19, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:



 




Bigmac_79 said:


> Yeah, looks like that reviewer measured after depleting his cell to 3.8 V, but Thrunite's specs claim the driver can only handle up to 3.0 V, so I'm not too surprised it went . So, even if you really wanted to use a LiFeP04 cell, you'd want to make sure it was discharged to 3.0 V first. Even then, Thrunite doesn't claim the Ti3 can support that chemistry, so you'd likely be out of warranty if something went wrong.



The older Tn2 version of Thrunite could officially only be used to 1,5v but some people drove it with a Li-Ion without problems. 

With his partial discharged Li-Ion (i think 3,8v (+27%) without load, with load it should be 3,6 - 3,7v (20-23%) i guess) he measured 260 lumens. 
Fully charged LiFePO4 cells should have about 3,3v - 3,4v (+13%) without load, and 3,1-3,2 v (+7%) under load. 

Imput voltage seems to be very sensitive, if "only" 27% more voltage kills the lamp such quick. 
I am not an electic pro, hope that this calc is correct  
just let´s say that some "think" inside overheated through usual ohmic resistance. (P = Power = Heat, R is the resistance, which stays the same (ca.) --> constant --> can fall away) 
P = U^2/R --> 1,27*1,27 = 1,61

3,8v --> 61% more heat
3,6v --> 44% more heat
3,4v --> 21% more heat
3,2v --> 14-15% more heat

So, if my calculations are more ore lesss correct AND the fail was caused by an overheating ohmic resistance-part, then this half voltage could make the difference. 
But maybe there was another part insaide, that failed, and it has nothing to do with ohmic resistance.. in the end, someone has to test it.. no risk, no fun


----------



## jmsodpc (Aug 21, 2014)

This seems like a nice light. 

Are there coupon codes?

Only one place online that sells it?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 21, 2014)

jmsodpc said:


> This seems like a nice light.
> 
> Are there coupon codes?
> 
> Only one place online that sells it?



I see three links to buy it online in the first page of google results, but it's Thrunite's own store, Amazon, and Ebay, so that's not much variety. I haven't heard about any coupons, though Thrunite does offer them for their small lights pretty often, you might check on cpfmp.


----------



## jmsodpc (Aug 24, 2014)

i just placed an order for it...looks like tomorrow is the release date


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks just like an Olight i3s.


----------



## jmsodpc (Aug 25, 2014)

jmsodpc said:


> i just placed an order for it...looks like tomorrow is the release date


looks like they extended the release date until september 20th now...i hate waiting.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 25, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Looks just like an Olight i3s.



Similar shape, yes. If you're familiar with the i3s or the (older version) iTP A3, you could take a look at the video to see some of the differences.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 25, 2014)

jmsodpc said:


> looks like they extended the release date until september 20th now...i hate waiting.



Bummer!


----------



## BlueSwede (Aug 26, 2014)

jmsodpc said:


> looks like they extended the release date until september 20th now...i hate waiting.


Isn't it possible the first batch sold out really fast and that the new date is for the second batch? I ordered last week and hope that's the case [emoji6]


----------



## BlueSwede (Aug 26, 2014)

jmsodpc said:


> looks like they extended the release date until september 20th now...i hate waiting.


Isn't it possible the first batch sold out really fast and that the new date is for the second batch? I ordered last week and hope that's the case [emoji6] 

I'm already very happy with my Olight i3s but the UI and even lower low interests me...


----------



## ZzmadzZ (Aug 30, 2014)

I just placed an order for the neutral white version of ti3 hopefully it would be awesome!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 30, 2014)

ZzmadzZ said:


> I just placed an order for the neutral white version of ti3 hopefully it would be awesome!



Let us know how you like it!


----------



## mcnair55 (Aug 30, 2014)

First of all,great review and type i like as i can skip the geeky and anorak wearing bits so thanks again for that.

Right would i buy it?.......Not a chance as it as much use to me as an ashtray on a motor cycle for the following reasons.

1) The UI is an absolute pig and would be so much easier with a clickie.
2) A silly poser strobe mode in stead of a decent medium mode of say 25 to 50 lumens.

Firefly...low...medium...high with a clickie,would buy it all day long as it is not a chance.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 31, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> First of all,great review and type i like as i can skip the geeky and anorak wearing bits so thanks again for that.
> 
> Right would i buy it?.......Not a chance as it as much use to me as an ashtray on a motor cycle for the following reasons.
> 
> ...



Glad you like the review . I agree, a clicky switch would make operation easier, but unfortunately it usually adds length, and can be a bit awkward if you want to keychain mount it. And yeah, I've never been a fan of strobe modes, but as long as their kept out of the main sequence I'll be happy.


----------



## JulianP (Sep 1, 2014)

TITAN3000 said:


> Nice review!
> Yeah, THERE was also a try with a not fully charged Li-Ion (ca. 3,8v) wich destroyed the lamp after short time.
> Maybe it is possible to use it with a 3,2v LiFePO4 10440 cell (can be found better under LiFePO4 AAA) without destroying it, should add some extra lumens
> Disadvantage of this cells is, that u will probably need an extra charger.



I'm sorry to hear that it can't take a 10440 cell. I've enjoyed putting them in the Klarus Mi X6, The Olight i3S, and even the Maratac AAA. According to various cpf threads, none have gone on the spot, though no manufacturer recommended it. It's such a common request on cpf, and it makes me wonder why manufacturers don't go a step further to allow the safe use of Li-ion cells.


----------



## yoyoman (Sep 1, 2014)

10440 li-ion cells in an AAA sized light are fun, but generally not too practical. The high output is impressive, but the small size means they get hot pretty quickly. I've used li-ion cells in my Klarus Mi X6 ti, Olight 13S and some others. My favorite is the Maratac copper AAA modded by Vinh - the whole light gets warm and I run it on high for longer periods. The output of the Ti3 is just fine on an Eneloop.

I have a few AAA clickies and most of them are hard to use. They are generally reverse clickies and fairly stiff. I don't have very big fingers and still find many AAA clickies hard to use. Some are OK. In all cases, you add length and get a hard to use clickie - not a good trade off, IMHO.

I'm not a fan of blinkies. But as long as they are hidden, I don't have a big issue. I haven't triggered the blinkies on the Ti3 yet and that is good news.

The Ti3 is similar to the Olight i3S, Titanium Innovations Illuminati CA1-AL and some other lights. The differences in mode sequence, output and runtime mean they all have a purpose and get used.

Thank you for the good review.


----------



## mrettercap (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks like a lot of value in a tiny package.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 1, 2014)

JulianP said:


> I'm sorry to hear that it can't take a 10440 cell. I've enjoyed putting them in the Klarus Mi X6, The Olight i3S, and even the Maratac AAA. According to various cpf threads, none have gone on the spot, though no manufacturer recommended it. It's such a common request on cpf, and it makes me wonder why manufacturers don't go a step further to allow the safe use of Li-ion cells.



Yeah, I've had a few lights that couldn't "officially" accept a lion but seemed to survive short bursts with one. Turns out the Ti3 isn't one of those :shrug:


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 1, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> 10440 li-ion cells in an AAA sized light are fun, but generally not too practical. The high output is impressive, but the small size means they get hot pretty quickly. I've used li-ion cells in my Klarus Mi X6 ti, Olight 13S and some others. My favorite is the Maratac copper AAA modded by Vinh - the whole light gets warm and I run it on high for longer periods. The output of the Ti3 is just fine on an Eneloop.
> 
> I have a few AAA clickies and most of them are hard to use. They are generally reverse clickies and fairly stiff. I don't have very big fingers and still find many AAA clickies hard to use. Some are OK. In all cases, you add length and get a hard to use clickie - not a good trade off, IMHO.
> 
> ...



I agree, a lion in a AAA light isn't usually very practical. Even if it can take the heat, the capacity of a 10440 is just abysmal. Sure can be fun though, especially if your friends don't expect how bright it can be


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mrettercap said:


> Looks like a lot of value in a tiny package.
> 
> Thanks for the review!



You're welcome!


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bigmac_79 said:


> I agree, a lion in a AAA light isn't usually very practical. Even if it can take the heat, the capacity of a 10440 is just abysmal. Sure can be fun though, especially if your friends don't expect how bright it can be



I have an stainless steel E05 modded by Vinh...over 1000 lumens on a fresh 10440. And runtime is actually pretty respectable...10 minutes or so to 10% brightness. Obviously it isn't a light you'd use for long periods, but how often do people actually use an EDC for ten minutes in a single day? I'm guessing not often, unless you use it as part of your job. Anyway, as you say, it is interesting to see people's reactions...they can't believe that such a small light can be so bright! For that reason alone, it is worth buying at least one. It doesn't replace a larger light, but it is incredibly fun to use.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 1, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> I have an stainless steel E05 modded by Vinh...over 1000 lumens on a fresh 10440. And runtime is actually pretty respectable...10 minutes or so to 10% brightness. Obviously it isn't a light you'd use for long periods, but how often do people actually use an EDC for ten minutes in a single day? I'm guessing not often, unless you use it as part of your job. Anyway, as you say, it is interesting to see people's reactions...they can't believe that such a small light can be so bright! For that reason alone, it is worth buying at least one. It doesn't replace a larger light, but it is incredibly fun to use.



That's very impressive! And yes, I can see how that could be fun to use :devil:


----------



## ZzmadzZ (Sep 3, 2014)

Ok so I finally got my NW TI3. The light is really nice and it's finishing is very good. 
The NW version is definitely much warmer then the tint from the nichia 219 but it still looks very very neutral to me.

The only negative thing that i can say is that, my light come with it's led very badly aligned. And the beam shows part of the reflector blocking. Just emailed Thrunite, hopefully they can replace my head for me.

Other then that this light is a must get. Very bright and small!! I would say the NW beam is still very nice and its not pinkish in tinge. Definitely get the NW version if you guys wanna to have a beam thats much warmer as compared to the CW version


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the mis-centered emitter, be sure to let us know how they handle that for you.


----------



## ZzmadzZ (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm very impressed with Thrunite's customer service. They reply my email on this issue fairly quickly and they have also agreed to send me a replacement head this friday! Hopefully this time the LED would be perfectly centred!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 3, 2014)

ZzmadzZ said:


> I'm very impressed with Thrunite's customer service. They reply my email on this issue fairly quickly and they have also agreed to send me a replacement head this friday! Hopefully this time the LED would be perfectly centred!



Great to hear! :thumbsup:


----------



## jmsodpc (Sep 10, 2014)

just got my thrunite ti3 today...its great.
my prior keychain light was the ITP Light A3 EOS and it was pretty nice...this thrunite is even better.
what a great item.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 10, 2014)

jmsodpc said:


> just got my thrunite ti3 today...its great.
> my prior keychain light was the ITP Light A3 EOS and it was pretty nice...this thrunite is even better.
> what a great item.



Yep, the Ti3 should be a good upgrade from the iTP A3 is most ways.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a neutral white version on the way ☺


----------



## Maartends (Oct 12, 2014)

very nice review! Thx for the detailed information, I didn't know it was putting out more than 150 lumens 

I own this little flashlight for over a week now and I love it! It's so small, but a big performer 

All flashlights from thrunite give you excellent value for the money


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks, glad you like the review and the light!


----------



## Glofindel (Oct 16, 2014)

Great review. I just got mine today and really like it.
The head is nice and tight and high mode is really bright.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 16, 2014)

Glofindel said:


> Great review. I just got mine today and really like it.
> The head is nice and tight and high mode is really bright.



Thanks for your input!


----------



## yoyoman (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you for the good review. Output on an Eneloop is quite high - very close to an i3s with a li-ion. And I like the very low L.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 16, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> Thank you for the good review. Output on an Eneloop is quite high - very close to an i3s with a li-ion. And I like the very low L.



You're welcome


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 28, 2014)

I am very pleased with my neutral white Ti3. The firefly mode is perfect for me and other two levels are well spaced for my liking, too. It is hard to believe that this small of a light can be this bright with a single AAA. I am using Eneloops, of course.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 28, 2014)

Mr. Tone said:


> I am very pleased with my neutral white Ti3. The firefly mode is perfect for me and other two levels are well spaced for my liking, too. It is hard to believe that this small of a light can be this bright with a single AAA. I am using Eneloops, of course.



Thanks for your input!


----------



## bdogps (Jan 12, 2015)

Ti3 being shot from a shot gun!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for that, it's always nice to see some innovation in flashlight use. :thumbsup:

Now, if we could just think of some way to make that useful...


----------



## DARK_SOUL (Jan 20, 2015)

Bigmac 79,

Great review.. Thank You for all the hard work you put into these reviews!

Just ordered myself the ThruNite Ti3 yesterday, should be here in about a week or so, will let you (everyone) know what I think of it when it get's here!

Again, Thanks. Phil B.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jan 27, 2015)

DARK_SOUL said:


> Bigmac 79,
> 
> Great review.. Thank You for all the hard work you put into these reviews!
> 
> ...



Thanks, glad you like the review!


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 20, 2015)

Anyone have some longer term impressions since this light has been out for a bit? I recently got one and am impressed by the feel/build quality. Firefly is great for middle of the night and the medium mode is a nice level with good runtime. Just want to see how's others are holding up. Thanks for the review!


----------



## TITAN3000 (Feb 21, 2015)

gurdygurds said:


> Anyone have some longer term impressions since this light has been out for a bit? I recently got one and am impressed by the feel/build quality. Firefly is great for middle of the night and the medium mode is a nice level with good runtime. Just want to see how's others are holding up. Thanks for the review!



Yeah. 
Sometimes one of my 3 Ti3 it got stuck @ moonlight mode.. Here a video 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMu6yPqJaYU&feature=youtu.be
(I just have one Ti3, but my to brothers have one Ti3 and the Chrismas Ti Titanium edition..) 

Was replaced easy and fast by Thrunite, my other Ti3 have no Problems, so far. 

You only have to be carefull with the O-ring. Sometimes (after changing battery and screwing on the head to fast) it is not going properly under the head and can get´s squeesed/damaged. 
One Thrunite of my Brother probably therefore has a damaged O-Ring 

Belong this, i am very happy with the Ti3. 

In my opinion the perfect EDC. 
Small & light enough not to disturb. If you have a trousers with pen-places.. it fit´s in! 
Perfect moonlight, you can read/orjentate through room without waking someone up. (with constant current, no flickering etc.) 
Also, you can not compare with light from bulky smartphone.. u just cant reach everywhere with them.. and they are not dimmable. 
If i go into mountains.. i will take also this light with me.. in mid mode you have enought light to orjentate and power for ca. 6h with one AAA cell.. 
Of course, i will take some other light with me, too  Walking @ alps in the night without light is not so good


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 22, 2015)

THANKS TITAN3000!


TITAN3000 said:


> Yeah.
> Sometimes one of my 3 Ti3 it got stuck @ moonlight mode.. Here a video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMu6yPqJaYU&feature=youtu.be
> (I just have one Ti3, but my to brothers have one Ti3 and the Chrismas Ti Titanium edition..)
> ...


----------



## rjking (Mar 20, 2015)

Great review Bigmac 79.

Been using my Ti3 with Efest imr 10440 mostly on low and medium and occasional high with no problems so far.


----------



## night.hoodie (Mar 20, 2015)

Bigmac_79: I'm lucky for the late posts, or I would have missed this amazing review, with some outstanding coverage and detail, and thorough. But 2 things I always want to know are missed. I must admit I have not yet watched your video, and I expect maybe what is missing is in there, but I read through your review twice to make sure I didn't miss what I expected to be there.

I mean to nitpik, plz don't take at all personally, plz continue reviewing in your concise manor, with wonderful pictures and testing.



Bigmac_79 said:


> PWM: I could detect no pulse width modulation in the Ti3.



I have no idea what this means. Are you not detecting it because it isn't there? Is the Ti3 current controlled? Or are you saying there is PWM at a such a high frequency that you can't detect it? Unclear.

With the detail of your review, just sort of stuck out, but not so much as the absence of what material the body and clip are. One might assume it is Titanium with a model called "Ti3," but then, not necessarily. For all I know it has a plastic body. I bet you cover this in the video, but I can't think of any reason why you couldn't put this little detail in your text copy.

Would you mind clairifying these two points for me? I am cautiously optimistic this could soon be one new acquisition for me, especially at such an easy to swallow price. Gracias.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 14, 2015)

night.hoodie said:


> is PWM at a such a high frequency that you can't detect it?




There is NO PWM, see the reference to "regulation" (as in Current Regulation, not as in Pulse Width Modulation)



Bigmac_79 said:


> + Great regulation, even on High





Bigmac_79 said:


> …
> In addition, on both High and Low modes the regulation is just what I like to see:









night.hoodie said:


> One might assume it is Titanium with a model called "Ti3," but then, not necessarily.




yes the term Ti is very confusing, however if you google Thrunite Ti3 you will see it is a black anodized aluminum body, like the one pictured in the review.




Bigmac_79 said:


>



Thrunite Does also make a Titanium version, called the Thrunite Ti Christmas edition, if you google that, you will find:*ThruNite® Ti 162 Lumen Cree XP-L V4 LED Key chain Flashlight <Titanium alloy(TC4)> limited edition for Christmas*


keep in mind that these Thrunites start at the super low 0.04 lumen setting. You can tell the Thrunites that are not anodized Aluminum, because they are not Black. There is a Stainless and a Titanium version, plus the Black. They all have Current Regulation, none of them use PWM.

Both the Ti3 and the TiS (Stainless) use XP-G2 emitters
the Titanium one uses an XP-L4 emitter, which is MUCH floodier than the G2.

I prefer the G2 for situations that have background light, the beam is more visible, focused, and brighter in the center, than the L4. The L4 emitter is best suited for situations where your eyes are dark adapted, such as when camping away from city lights. Overall the L4 emitter looks dimmer to my eyes on all levels, than the G2, probably because the G2 has a tighter beam.

I Love the knurling, and the reversible pocket clip. I have a Titanium Thrunite, it is my favorite, despite the gritty threads that Titanium is famous for. otoh, the black anodized is lighter, the threads are smoother, and the beam is more focused and imo a better color. I just like the silver color of the Titanium , and the fact that it is ... Titanium


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Apr 18, 2015)

gurdygurds said:


> Anyone have some longer term impressions since this light has been out for a bit? I recently got one and am impressed by the feel/build quality. Firefly is great for middle of the night and the medium mode is a nice level with good runtime. Just want to see how's others are holding up. Thanks for the review!



This light keeps coming back to my keychain, because I like it so much. It looks pretty beat-up, but still runs great. :thumbsup: The firefly is probably the most used mode, but there have been a few situations where I *gasp* didn't have any other light with me, and used the high mode


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Apr 18, 2015)

rjking said:


> Great review Bigmac 79.
> 
> Been using my Ti3 with Efest imr 10440 mostly on low and medium and occasional high with no problems so far.



Glad you like the review!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Apr 18, 2015)

night.hoodie said:


> Bigmac_79: I'm lucky for the late posts, or I would have missed this amazing review, with some outstanding coverage and detail, and thorough. But 2 things I always want to know are missed. I must admit I have not yet watched your video, and I expect maybe what is missing is in there, but I read through your review twice to make sure I didn't miss what I expected to be there.
> 
> I mean to nitpik, plz don't take at all personally, plz continue reviewing in your concise manor, with wonderful pictures and testing.
> 
> ...



It just means that I can't detect any PWM . I don't say that there isn't any PWM, because I don't have an oscilloscope to check for sure. My procedure is to view the light through my camera set to an exposure of 1/2000 of a second, so any pwm around 2000 Hz or slower will show as flickering on the camera. Any PWM significantly faster than 2000 Hz won't be detected by this method, but it also won't be detected by your eyes even when swinging the light around or viewing fast moving objects, so I don't worry about it to much. So, when I say I don't detect any PWM, it means the light either doesn't use PWM or it uses PWM with a frequency significantly greater than 2000 Hz. Hope that clears it up . 


Sorry about not mentioning the body material. The name is a bit misleading, the body is made of aluminum, and I assume the clip is some steel alloy.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 21, 2017)

Bumping an old thread, but wanted to that you for the review. I just purchased a cool white and neutral white Ti3.

Did you say these are fully regulated on all output levels?


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 21, 2017)

looks pretty flat, runs for about 25 minutes on high, of which he says 17 min is regulated:


Bigmac_79 said:


>


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 21, 2017)

in the following 1st chart you see results for Eneloop Pro: Ti3 compared to the TiTool, have similar curves and runtime, but the XP-G2 is brighter than the Nichia
note the olight i3s has very flat regulation, and longer runtime, at a lower max, than the Ti3 and TiTool

low modes are very different, Ti3 is 0.04, i3s is 0.5, and TiTool is 3 lumens
all three are NoPWM lights, mode sequences are LMH, MHL, and MLH

the second chart shows the Ti3 and TiTool have no regulation on Lithium primaries, the Olight does have flat regulation on Lithium Primaries and more than a 1 hour runtime


selfbuilt said:


>


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 21, 2017)

Great revive here..


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Sep 4, 2019)

I've had my Thrunite Ti3 since 12-17-14 and started EDC'ng it this morning. Weighed it next to my Zebralight H502w and it came in at 22g (compared to 58g). Worked fine lighting up my way in the dog park this morning. Eneloop AAAs seem to last forever lol.


----------



## LeanBurn (Sep 4, 2019)

My TiS (stainless version of the Ti3) is still going strong, EDC'ed every day since I got it in 2015, zero issues.


I just went on a walk on a dark country road (no lights other than distant farms) for more than 30 mins, blasting at 120L the whole time it was great! The output was a great reminder of what this little light really can do. The LMH modes really make this is a versatile unit.


----------



## flatline (Sep 4, 2019)

I just lost my 2nd Ti3 a couple of weeks ago. Somewhere in this house there are 2 Ti3's, each connected to a Tec P7 Suspension clip.

So now I'm debating if I should buy a 3rd...

--flatline


----------



## Buck91 (Sep 15, 2019)

I have a couple of the Ti XPL lights in titanium and I REALLY like them. Nice, neutral tint, lightweight and great quality. I will say, the threads could be significantly improved, but they aren't terrible. A little scratchy like many ti lights but a little loose. If you keep the head in position to facilitate one handed twist operation then you can get it to turn on by pressing down. I wonder if a slightly different thread pitch would help with that... 

Anyways I have been searching for years for a satisfactory replacement to my much carried Fenix L0Dce(q2) and finally found it... probably. Time will tell if it is as durable I suppose!


----------



## flatline (Sep 15, 2019)

My experience is that they're durable. The 2 that I lost both went through the laundry several times and one fell off a roof onto concrete and you couldn't tell.

The first one I lost...I have no idea where it went. The 2nd one is still in the house somewhere and it's driving me crazy that I can't find it.

--flatline


----------

